# Do Continental washcare labels fray etc. when you cut the Centrefold label in half to take off the CCC branding?



## Rapscallion (Jul 29, 2009)

Am looking to take out the CCC branding and keep the wash care details in and wondering do the Continental wash care labels fray etc. when you cut the Centrefold label in half to take off the CCC branding?

Cheers,

John


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I thought the CCC t-shirts were labeled only in the inside side seam and the neck label just had the size tag?


----------



## Rapscallion (Jul 29, 2009)

indeed they do, but wondered about doing this in the side or do most of you just keep the label in?


----------



## Continental USA (Jun 13, 2006)

Hello,

To be honest once a wash care label is cut, the end of it will start to fray after repeated washes, and tumble drying. Not much can be done about that unless you maybe do some stitching of some kind? We have never been asked this question so it maybe interesting if you let us know your results here - if you are going to be removing the logo side of the label.

Many higher end labels that source our garments do just leave in the label, or have a labelling service add in another label over the top, or indeed remove our label completely. There are many ways to skin a cat...not that i'm advocating that


----------



## iainlondon (May 11, 2010)

Feel a bit embarrased posting this but Why do they cut the label In the first palce.


----------



## sobergoose (Mar 23, 2011)

Rapscallion said:


> indeed they do, but wondered about doing this in the side or do most of you just keep the label in?


Hi 

I have the same question but I guess if people sometimes leave them in anyway and the continental washing instructions only have the Logo then its OK to leave in. I will then just add my label in the top of the garment. 
Glad you asked the question, thanks.


----------

